# Calming her down?



## Vyper28 (May 13, 2014)

Hi folks, my fiancé and I rescued a young (3 mo. or so) hedgie from a local pet store that was closing down and getting rid of all the animals.. The manager mentioned in passing that anything not sold by the end of the month would be put down and sadly this little girl was not very friendly...

We've got past that stage, and she's getting much better, we handle her for an hour or so a day and once she's out she unballs and stops hissing/popping pretty quick, I was actually impressed with the turn around! However... the whole "bonding" by letting her sleep on us thing.. well that isn't happening. When she's out, she wants to climb on EVERYTHING. She tries to get in my shirt, up my arms, off the bed, up the walls... she goes crazy! She sniffs like crazy and burrows under blankets and runs all over like a madwoman.

The cage she was in before was a bit bigger than the one we have, but we went with a big 110quart sterilite so from what I've read it should be enough, however the wheel they gave us is wire and I'm reluctant to put it in her cage.. I've been hunting for a safe one for a day or 2 (we've only had her 3 days, but I took the wheel out after the first because I read everything I could in a day and saw that they were unsafe) and I think I finally found one. Is she just reacting to not having a wheel for a day or is there something I can do to calm her down a bit so she will spend some quality time? She's smart too! she seems that I am hand over hand walking her and fakes out my hand to run up my arm lol.

Edit*

one more thing I forgot is while she runs around her cage she will stop every once in a while and just stare off into the distance... No rhyme or reason, just staring and sitting on her butt. Then she will hop back up and run off again... Anything to be worried about? It seemed.. weird.. but hey maybe she's a day dreamer?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

The stopping and staring is normal. Weird, but normal. 

It's very likely that she's so active because she doesn't have a wheel. Definitely get a bucket wheel (flat, solid surface) as soon as possible. Here are a couple places that sell good ones:

http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/the-carolina-storm-wheel.html
https://www.etsy.com/shop/VolcanoView


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

It's great you were able to take her in! Some hedgehogs don't like cuddling and want to explore all the time. It might change, but it could also stay this way. And I think it's pretty normal for them to be more active when they're in a new environment. All my hedgehogs were more explorer-type and less cuddly at first but after they settled in they became more cuddly as well.
Does she have something to sleep in? Like a fleece bonding/sleeping bag? Because if you're just holding her out in the open she might not want to sleep on your lap. I have one hedgehog who actually does sleep out in the open, but the other always wants to be covered otherwise he'll just runs off until he finds a place to hide and sleep (under the sheets for example).
She might also be more active due to not having a wheel.

These bins are too small imo (but I believe the minimum recommended size here is bigger than what they use in the US). If it is possible to get a bigger one I'd do it if I were you.
Most people use bucket/cake topper style wheels (LarryT on the forum from Carolina Storm Hedgehogs sells them for example), they're safe, silent and easy to clean!

I think the staring thing is normal... mine do it as well... it can get a little creepy when they're staring right at you for minutes!


----------



## Vyper28 (May 13, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys, I was hoping to find a wheel locally.. They gave me her old one and it's terrible. But a few days shipping is rough too. I think I found a silent spinner at a small shop around here I will go look at later. 

We managed to cut half of her nails last night.. boy that was fun for all 3 of us!!!

The staring thing is reallllyyy creepy. It was like she was telling me off for not letting her our of the "designated play area". I kept blocking her path and eventually she stopped, turned around and stared me right in the eyes for like 10 minutes. I swear I heard her say "What is this *&*& buddy?"...

She really is coming along.. the next step is bathing her with some oatmeal to help with a few minor dry skin patches. All in all her health was quite good looking but the store had only had her for a month or so. 

My fiancé was the one who wanted her bad.. but it is so easy to fall in love with these little guys.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Be careful with the Silent Spinner. They have a slit in the middle which can rip off toenails (this has happened before). I think the other wheels are worth the wait 

They don't really blink much either, which only makes it creepier :lol:


----------



## Vyper28 (May 13, 2014)

She blinks... but only 1 eye at a time.. so creepy...


----------



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

Wait Til u watch her fall asleep!!! Talk about creepy!!! Their eyes kinda sink back into their head!! I was SOOOOO freaked out the first time I watched my hedgie wake up n saw his eyes like popping back out!! Lolol


----------



## NewAlbinoMom (Apr 7, 2014)

My hedges, one who never saw a wheel before, love the tilted solid plastic saucer wheels. I bought at large chain pet store.


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

One thing that did occur to me is that does she need the toilet?

Hector is a snuggler so if he is very active when I get him out generally its because its daytime and its making him panic (happens after a bath also) or because he needs a wee. He goes crazy wiggly if he needs a wee. If that is maybe it you could try giving her time to go between waking her up and handling her.

Another thing is that if Hector is panicking after a bath, sometimes if I seal him in the blanket (not like, in an evil way, just closing the edge over like a little cave) then that is the only way he will sit still. If she is active because she is nervous that might help. Unless I do that he seems intent on continually running up up and away from the dreaded tub.....

Of course she could just be an active hedgie, but there is less to be done about that.  I've heard lying down and letting them explore on you is good for those hedgies.


----------

